# Julli cory's?



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I have just bought one, along with a male guppy and some new live plants. When i emptied his bag he just stuck to the side. When i went to coax him out i had the most awfull pin-like thing stuck in me!, on closer inspection, he has some sort of spike on his back?, are there's venomous?, might sound a stupid thing but my m8 was spiked by a fish and had to go to hospital:lol2: help?. Also, any tips on how i can make the live plants settle in if you know whatta mean?:2thumb:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah they have protective spines, but no, I don't think they are venomous.

Corys are a shoaling fish, and do much better in groups of at least 6.

also, what plants are they? : victory:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Pretty much what Esfa said except they arent _Corydoras julii._

True Julii are rare as gold plated rocking horse poo and the patternation on the forehead is small distinct dotting. 
The fish you have purchased is almost 100% _Corydoras trilineatus, _which are by all accounts a totally awesome fish :2thumb:
They are indeed shoaling fish and he will feel shy and not act as he should until you get him at least 3 friends if not more, once you do you'll see your little conga line of _trilineatus_ partying around your tank all day and all night.

Corys are from the family Callichthyidae, or armoured catfishes, all members of this family have rigid dorsal and pectoral spines to defend themselves from being swallowed (you'd know about those in your throat!!) They arent venomous at all but the area where you have been spiked is likely to swell and go a little red.

Have fun,
Lotte***


----------



## Andy53 (Jun 20, 2008)

The spine isn't venomous - but its always best to let them leave the bag of their own accord. As Esfa says - they are shoaling fish, and will generally be a lot happier with other cory's (not necassarily other julli's though).

Keep an eye on him, just in case he's damaged his dorsal spine. He will also have pectoral spines too.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I dont know nothing about Cory's, you know when you go to fish store for a look around and see that cool looking fish (my case, Kuhli loaches) and know nothing about them?. Research LOADS, and then go back to the store to get one and, there's known there?. It;s the right time and you see another fish and just get it without knowing anything?. Well thats what it was like today haha!.


----------



## gareth16g (Jul 11, 2007)

as for your plants i nomally add a little iron into the tank (nutrafin plant gro) just for a little boost


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

For reference Jake;









That is a true _C. julii._









This is _C. trilineatus_.

:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> For reference Jake;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it looks JUST like the first one!, beleive me or not thats your choice!:whip:


----------



## Andy53 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have to say - the true 'julii' is the one I have also, pretty common in the LFS around here.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Well as soon as I see photos I'll eat my hat :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

All corydoras species posess spines just behind the Dorsal fin. These aren't venemous but they can cause a bit of swelling. The best cure is to put the affected area under a hot tap.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Andy53 said:


> I have to say - the true 'julii' is the one I have also, pretty common in the LFS around here.


 
Thankyou, well im sorry to say, but i think the 'julii' is comming back to LFS!:no1:


----------

